# What Kind of Pit Bull mix do you thing Dessa is?



## Dessa (Sep 13, 2011)

*What Kind of Pit Bull mix do you think Dessa is?*










We adopted Dessa from the Humane society 11 months ago. At that time she was 2 months old and 10 pounds. We were told that she was a apbt. As she is getting older we believe that she may possibly be mixed with something else. She is now just over a year old, 60 pounds, very tall, and very lean and athletic. She has a ton of energy, loves to swim, loves every dog and every person she meet. She can run circles around you and jump onto a table from a standing position. She is a beautiful dog. We think she may possibly be a Pit bull Greyhound mix. What do you think?


----------

